# Making my Mythos wife friendly



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Mythos...

It's a great grinder - consistent, industrial, big and ugly.

My mission - improve it for the home environment and stop my wife swearing at me. I think I can do the first one.

I'll use this thread to document the changes I've made and what I'm planning.

To date I have have removed the on-board tamper as I just didn't use it and it makes grind adjustment easier without it. I've also fitted the clump crusher - without doubt the best single improvement I've made!

The first thing you'll notice when you put one in a domestic kitchen is the size. On the plus side it is very narrow with a deep footprint. On the negative side (for me) it's very tall with the hopper on. It's too tall to fit under my kitchen cupboards. With the hopper off it becomes more friendly at 47cms tall.

How do you feed the beans into the monster without the hopper? This is what I've done and it works great!

Glass tube (thanks Nick), Aeropress funnel and 3d printed lid for the funnel (thanks Jet)




























It now comfortably fits in the kitchen. My home made hopper holds about 125g of beans and it's easy to see how much is left by checking the glass tube.










What's next? Well... I'm going to be brave... I intend to take a Dremmel to the body and visit a powder coaters - stay tuned for further installments


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice...dont feed the mythos beer though

Or use a dremel after beer


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice...dont feed the mythos beer though
> 
> Or use a dremel after beer


Or feed wife beer and Mythos = friendly


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

This is a dirty, dirty thread...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Oops - forgot about the beer! The Mythos is beautiful after 8 beers (looks pig ugly the morning after though)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Great coffee corner with lots of shiny stuff and bling. See you have Yes Row's avatar printed on your cups too!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Great coffee corner with lots of shiny stuff and bling. See you have Yes Row's avatar printed on your cups too!


Not quite...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Same anti-slip matting I use on top of my machine to stop cups scratching the top!


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

I had to read the thread title a few times.

Reminded me of the book 'Eats Shoots and Leaves'


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or drink beer and take the dremel to the wife


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

My mythos would kill me if I got a new missus in the kitchen after 8 beers. Ummm.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice cups fella.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Nice cups fella.


Mate - like many on here I've got a bit of a cup fetish... Don't look in the cupboard above my machine - pure cup porn


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Where did you get the mod ones from?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Where did you get the mod ones from?


http://www.thebeautifulride.co.uk/product-category/espresso-cups/


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice mod Daren, and Mod cups.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Bugger!

Enabled, that's two more espresso cups!!!

£20 delivered


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You've got this to look forward to

  IMAG1571 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I really don't see the problem! It looks like a very pretty grinder to me. Would be glad to take it off your hands...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> You've got this to look forward to
> 
> IMAG1571 by wjheenan, on Flickr


uck-a-duck!! I hope you've documented the disassembly well!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> uck-a-duck!! I hope you've documented the disassembly well!


All the wires are labelled with where they go, there's a few 'this bit attaches here' post its, all the screws are labelled but there'll still probably be a 'spares or repair' K30 with a lovely powder coated case up for grabs late next week...


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> You've got this to look forward to
> 
> IMAG1571 by wjheenan, on Flickr


Pretty dinky motor in there


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Bet that banana gonna taste weird next that "herb"


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Pretty dinky motor in there


It's not the size that counts....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Bet that banana gonna taste weird next that "herb"


Is it part of the grinder? Banana and 'Urbs


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Urbs and ting.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Daren, what are you doing for a lid for the top of the Mythos?

I'm just balancing the hopper lid on top but would prefer a more stable option.

Also, the aeropress lid - is it 'airtight' (acknowledging that some air will enter from below).


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Daren, what are you doing for a lid for the top of the Mythos?
> 
> I'm just balancing the hopper lid on top but would prefer a more stable option.
> 
> Also, the aeropress lid - is it 'airtight' (acknowledging that some air will enter from below).


At the moment I don't use a lid on top of the grinder. Most of it is covered by my kitchen cupboards only leaving a few inches exposed so it's not a real problem. It also makes it easy to nose in and to see how many beans are left in the glass tube. I did contemplate having a top made up but I think taking off all the time to see how beans are left would get annoying.

The 3d aeropress lid is pretty airtight (at least as airtight as the original hopper). I'm really pleased with it. Dropwhiteyja PM - he's really reasonable. I've glued the aeropress funnel to the glass tube so that is completely airtight. I'm on the hunt for a rubber gasket for the bottom of the glass tube to secure it onto the throat of the grinder. Once complete it will be very airtight.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I wonder how many are brave enough to cut a hole in the kitchen cabinet for the hopper to go through..

not me...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Rhys... read the title of the thread... I'm sure cutting a hole in the kitchen cupboard isn't wife friendly ?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm not sure how much mileage there is in going for mega-airtightness. Up to a point it's a good idea but you'll never create an interstellar vacuum because there will be air coming up between the burrs. Unless you fill the kitchen with inert gas - but that definitely isn't wife-friendly!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

My wife often accuses me of filling the room with inert gasses


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Inert ones don't cause explosions when you light a match though Daren!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> At the moment I don't use a lid on top of the grinder. Most of it is covered by my kitchen cupboards only leaving a few inches exposed so it's not a real problem. It also makes it easy to nose in and to see how many beans are left in the glass tube. I did contemplate having a top made up but I think taking off all the time to see how beans are left would get annoying.
> 
> The 3d aeropress lid is pretty airtight (at least as airtight as the original hopper). I'm really pleased with it. Dropwhiteyja PM - he's really reasonable. I've glued the aeropress funnel to the glass tube so that is completely airtight. I'm on the hunt for a rubber gasket for the bottom of the glass tube to secure it onto the throat of the grinder. Once complete it will be very airtight.


Thanks for the infos. Please let me know if you find the right sized gasket as I'm looking for one of these also.

My work top is quite low and I'm quite tall so not having a proper fitting lid is a bit annoying but I can live with the original.

Also, I don't have calipers but need to know the inside dims of the tube in order to buy a weight. Any ideas on this at all Daren?

Cheers.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Actually just realised I can simply measure the thing with a ruler!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Found this in the glass tube thread:

http://maydayseals.co.uk/o-ring-cord/2616-1-mm-cord.html

Though may go for silicone instead...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-SILICONE-60-O-RING-CORD-2MM-DIAMETER-ANY-LENGTH-FROM-1-METRE-/321225051400?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item4aca814d08


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

WhiteyJ and I have been working together on making a lid-hopper for the Mythos - watch this space.

It's reliant on my measurements - which is dangerous.

Here's his current drawing: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:760940


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jonc said:


> WhiteyJ and I have been working together on making a lid-hopper for the Mythos - watch this space.
> 
> It's reliant on my measurements - which is dangerous.
> 
> Here's his current drawing: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:760940


This looks interesting!

Are you designing it to do feed into the funnel or do away with the funnel?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Daren, I've just bought the silicone chord.

PM me your address and I'll send you some.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why don't you start another thread, titled, Making the wife, Mythos friendly

maybe some good suggestions will come through


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jonc said:


> WhiteyJ and I have been working together on making a lid-hopper for the Mythos - watch this space.
> 
> It's reliant on my measurements - which is dangerous.
> 
> Here's his current drawing: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:760940


Most impressive *Darth Vader voice!*


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Milanski said:


> This looks interesting!
> 
> Are you designing it to do feed into the funnel or do away with the funnel?


do away with the funnel


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

His skills; my shoddy measurements / 'design'


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Daren, I've just bought the silicone chord.
> 
> PM me your address and I'll send you some.


You sir - are a gentleman. Looks perfect!. PM on its way.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

There is always the option of the short hopper. BB have these in stock

I'd be tempted to buy one but Mrs WD has far more things to complain about before she gets to the grinders aesthetics


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jonc said:


> WhiteyJ and I have been working together on making a lid-hopper for the Mythos - watch this space.
> 
> It's reliant on my measurements - which is dangerous.
> 
> Here's his current drawing: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:760940


Does the 3d printed part sit inside the body of the machine with tube in the throat? I assume the little rectangle block presses the internal hopper button?

What are you doing about a lid to cover the beans?


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

I've just updated the thingiverse page with the lid - should be showing now. As for specifics on how it works, jonc knows more - I'm somewhat clueless having never used a Mythos!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

working dog said:


> There is always the option of the short hopper. BB have these in stock


120 smackeroonies or something though


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> 120 smackeroonies or something though


Yes. Chuffing ridiculous.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Daren said:


> Does the 3d printed part sit inside the body of the machine with tube in the throat? I assume the little rectangle block presses the internal hopper button?
> 
> What are you doing about a lid to cover the beans?


It sits as a lid (theoretically) on the front half of the grinder leaving the back bit for coffee storage or jugs or dust - whatever.

The tube is yet to be finalised. Maybe a bit of flexible pipe - maybe a mini drainpipe.

All I know is getting this to this point used more measuring skill than I have. I'll get this part - once whiteyj has done the magic again - then see where the hopper part ends up - but I'm feeling optimistic!

P.s. sorry yes the block part should push the switch, maybe, possibly.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> 120 smackeroonies or something though


Not cheap. but coffee ranks up there with boat or horse ownership in the expensive hobby table


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

My misses has a horse - if I spent what she does I'd be polishing my Speedster right now. I bloody hate the smelly nag (horse - not wife)


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Daren said:


> My misses has a horse - if I spent what she does I'd be polishing my Speedster right now. I bloody hate the smelly nag (horse - not wife)


I agree. I once totted up what we spend on the: dog, two cats, goat, welsh cob and Clydesdale (at least the figures that are presented to me!).

I think that I could probably employ my own in house barista to bring me coffee on demand for not much more.

If you want something comparable to horse ownership then think classic cars. Both cost a fortune to run, are highly temperamental, and prone to leaking all over your driveway.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Daren said:


> I bloody hate the smelly nag (horse - not wife)


Lol!

My mate's Mrs has got one too. She doesn't even ride it now she's a mum. Which means my poor buddy has to earn all the money for the whole family, but rides around on some ancient mid nineties motorbike and makes coffee with a 50 quid Delonghi.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Both cost a fortune to run, are highly temperamental, and prone to leaking all over your driveway.


Sounds like his wife and kids. (The last bit more the kids though! )


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Agreed on the horse thing, our Ben costs us about £300 per month, x the two years we have had him = £7200, so when wifey raises eyebrows at my spending i just mention this!

Wouldn't get rid of him though, lovely horse.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

one of ours has chronic health issues which means one of her back legs needs to be compression bandaged the whole time (changed every 3 days). Monthly bill for the medical supplies alone is £300. Add vet bills, food bills, farrier, field rental/maintenance, rugs, new field shelter (£2K last year), and other incidentals then I doubt that we see much change from £8-10k a year. That's full DIY as well. I know people paying that just for livery!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thankfully, my girlfriend is allergic to Hoses 0_0


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What sort of bandage (light or heavy) do you use, might be able to help you out there?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I would have to check with the missus - her domain.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Pm me an email addy, ill scan something across for you to check if you can use them, if so i can bring you a load to the rave day?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Dylan said:


> Thankfully, my girlfriend is allergic to Hoses 0_0


Strange allergy.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jonc said:


> Strange allergy.


Animal hair in general, although she is ok with her dog as she has had it since childhood.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You can get hoses made from animal hair???

Thats freaky.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Took me a second... now I see what I did >_

All kinds of unfortunate innuendo baked in there.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I had to resist the smutties.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Trouser hose.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Trouser hose.


And there it is.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> ... she is ok with her dog as she has had it since childhood.


How old is the dog??...or how young is your wife!!??


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Milanski said:


> How old is the dog??...or how young is your wife!!??


Girlfriend







, dog is about 14 and she is 28.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Girlfriend  , dog is about 14 and she is 28.


Better than a than a 28 year old dog and a 14 year old girlfriend (unless you are 13)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Good recovery at the end there Daren!


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Daren said:


> http://www.thebeautifulride.co.uk/product-category/espresso-cups/


damn you !! that's another £50....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Daren said:


> Does the 3d printed part sit inside the body of the machine with tube in the throat? I assume the little rectangle block presses the internal hopper button?
> 
> What are you doing about a lid to cover the beans?


It's arrived and is on!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jonc said:


> It's arrived and is on!


Boom! Let's see it then


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Daren said:


> Boom! Let's see it then


This'll be like the ZR71 thread where I send minuscule teasers.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

jonc said:


> This'll be like the ZR71 thread where I send minuscule teasers.


*unsubscribes


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

aaroncornish said:


> *unsubscribes


I'm actually not going to send minuscule teasers - no - and now Aaron's going to miss out!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Voila!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I like it Jonc! Extra storage space at the back too - genius.

Are you going to leave it like that or do you have any other plans?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I wondered about coating it with some food safe resin to bling it up. I need to file the front corners as the dimensions I gave were wrong. And I didn't make the back long enough either so need to seal that.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

But all in all very pleased and the only shortcomings are of my creation.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What about a bit of vinyl wrap?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah could do. I thought some sort of coating would be nice though like a hermetically sealed thing.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Great stuff Jonc!

Can you post a pic of the underside 'hopper' please?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Milanski said:


> Great stuff Jonc!
> 
> Can you post a pic of the underside 'hopper' please?


You want to see the bottom of the hoppery bit? With or without drainpipe?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The whole damn thing please!

So the pipe is detachable?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Currently yeah - just using a bit of 50mm pipe and a 50mm to 50mm pipe connector to butt-up the pipe to the hopper. It's not the ideal scenario/final incarnation of this - but it does the job rather nicely.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jonc said:


> Currently yeah - just using a bit of 50mm pipe and a 50mm to 50mm pipe connector to butt-up the pipe to the hopper. It's not the ideal scenario/final incarnation of this - but it does the job rather nicely.


I have the glass tube that was bought on a group buy (with an aeropress funnel glued on) so just wanted to see the underside to figure out if it would be compatible with my setup...in which case, a pic with the pipe removed might actually be more useful.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

What's the internal dimension and height?

I can measure my pipe - so to speak!?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool, thanks Jonc.

What're the outside dims of the chute please?

Just wondering if it will fit inside my glass tube...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

50mm. But I'm sure whiteyj would amend and reprint? There are some more necessary tweaks too that I may ask about for a v2!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Yep noted. Thank you.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

These are the parts in case anyone cares - I've had a PM or two!

I just use mini rainwater pipe and an Connector (maybe a 55mm or something wouldn't need the Connector?):

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Brown-Miniline-Downpipe-Length-2000mm/p/430125

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Brown-Miniline-Downpipe-Connector/p/430126


----------

